# [solved]Firefox Desktopicon auf Fluxbox

## lukasletitburn

Hey Leute, ich muss ein Desktopicon für Firefox auf dem Desktop anlegen und habe nun schon alles mögliche probiert was das Internet wiedergibt. Leider ist http://fluxbox-wiki.org down   :Crying or Very sad: 

Kann mir jemand helfen das ich es doch noch schaffe dieses Icon zu erstellen und es zu verstehen wie es funktioniert hier die Sache mit den Icons  :Wink: 

P.S. Bitte keine Diskussion über Icons ich weiss was die globale Meinung von Icons unter Fluxbox ist.

Danke für eure HilfeLast edited by lukasletitburn on Thu Apr 07, 2011 6:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Google nach "fluxbox desktop icon". Da ist das fluxbox-wiki der erste Treffer.

Wenn Seiten mal down sind, ist das auch kein Problem, dafür gibt es den google cache  :Razz: 

Einfach beim Treffer auf "Im Cache" klicken, und du hast die Seite  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

ich mache schon lange nicht mehr ernsthaft mit der flux rum, aber früher ging das nicht ohne Hilfsmittel. Vielleicht guckst Du daher mal nach dem Tool idesk. Das sollte Dir helfen können.

----------

## lukasletitburn

So habe es mir ausm Cache gesaugt thx franzf  :Surprised: 

Leider geht es nicht habe hier mal die nötigen Dokumente zur Bewertung und richtig stellung meiner Fehler  :Wink: 

~/.ideskrc

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/367201/

~/.idesktop/firefox.Ink

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/367202/

----------

## franzf

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> ~/.idesktop/firefox.Ink

 

 :Very Happy:  Such dir bitte erstmal nen ordentlichen Font, bei dem großes i (wie Igitte) und kleines l (wie Loddar) nicht identlich ausschauen.

Das heißt ".lnk" und nicht ".Ink"

----------

## lukasletitburn

stimmt danke habe das echt l und I verwechselt. aber 

bei ~/.idesktop

```
 table Icon

   Caption: Name der Anwendung

   Command: Befehl der ausgeführt wird

   Icon: /pfad/zu/einem/bild.png

   X: 100

   Y: 50

 end

 

```

unter command wie muss ich das richtig angeben das er firefox nun ausführt das desktopicon seh ich ja.

Command: firefox

Command: ExecCommand firefox

Wie ich hab die richtige Kombi nicht gefunden.

----------

## franzf

Funktioniert denn "Command: firefox" nicht?

Geht "/usr/bin/firefox"?

Schau dir auch an, ob du das command wirklich korrekt geschrieben hast.

----------

## lukasletitburn

funktioniert auch nicht aber wenn ich firefox so starte geht es. nur wieso nicht mit idesk?

----------

## lukasletitburn

Lösung gefunden

nicht /usr/bin/firefox

habe eine amd_64 gentoo da lautet der Befehl wie folgt

usr/lib64/firefox/firefox

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Necoro

Wirklich? Sieht mein System anders:

```
necoro@Zakarumiy ~ % which firefox

/usr/bin/firefox
```

Evtl ist bei dir auch die Firefox-Installation verkorkst. Oder du hast die -bin Version ... da heißt evtl auch die Binary firefox-bin

----------

## lukasletitburn

was soll man an emerge www-client/firefox falsch machen?

laut emerge -S firefox ist nur firefox und installiert und kein firefox-bin!

----------

## Necoro

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> was soll man an emerge www-client/firefox falsch machen?

 

Viel ... händisch im System rumspielen, einem Bug anheim fallen, etc

Was sagt denn which firefox bei dir?

----------

## franzf

Kannst du mal ein "which firefox" posten? Mich wundert das auch stark, hier steht sowohl ein x86er als auch ein amd64erm beide haben ein /usr/bin/firefox. Das 

Kann es sein, dass du dich etwas vertan hast mit dem "Execute[0]" in der ideskrc? Da stand in deiner config ein "doubleClk", heiß Doppelclick. Wenn du da nur einmal klickst, geht natürlich nichts (Clk ist Einfachclick).

/usr/lib[64]/firefox ist nicht im PATH, damit sollte es dir unmöglich sein, firefox (mit "firefox") in einem xterm zu starten.

----------

## lukasletitburn

/usr/bin/firefox

aber das hat vorhin nicht funktioniert

jetzt gehts?! komisch naja aber danke für den nützlichen Befehl:D

----------

## cryptosteve

Das ist wohl eher ein Fehler im Environment, also abhängig ggf. vom User, der den Befehl aufruft?

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 28. Mär 17:35 /usr/bin/firefox -> /usr/lib64/firefox/firefox
```

Vielleicht hat's da irgendwo den PATH zerrissen bzw. vertüddelt?

Edit: code-Blöcke wären auch ganz schick

----------

